# Grandview At Las Vegas



## gannab (Mar 2, 2009)

We are staying at the Grandview on 3/21 for 2 weeks and wondered if they provide personal items such as shampoo, soap, lotion.  looking to lighten our luggage if possible..thanks so much       judy from CT


----------



## stratusnj75 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Grandview*

We stayed at the Grandview last year and they did provide soap, shampoo, along with a couple of boxes of laudry detergent.  We needed more laundry detergent while we were there and were able to purchase $1 each more individual use boxes.  We were very happy with the Grandview.  The Southpointe casino next door was very nice.  I would not hesitate in staying at the Grandview again if ever in Vegas.

Devin


----------



## Karen G (Mar 2, 2009)

While you're here for two weeks you should check out the new M Resort that just opened at St. Rose Parkway and the I-15 in Henderson.  From the Grandview you'd just drive south on Las Vegas Blvd. and you'll come to it soon. You'll probably be able to see it from the Grandview.  

It got rave reviews at the grand opening last night. We hope to try out their buffet later this week.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Aug 15, 2009)

Karen G said:


> While you're here for two weeks you should check out the new M Resort that just opened at St. Rose Parkway and the I-15 in Henderson.  From the Grandview you'd just drive south on Las Vegas Blvd. and you'll come to it soon. You'll probably be able to see it from the Grandview.
> 
> It got rave reviews at the grand opening last night. We hope to try out their buffet later this week.



wondering if you had a chance to try the buffet there Karen G??
We own at the grandview, love it and will be back in April


----------



## Karen G (Aug 16, 2009)

Aaron Kristen said:


> wondering if you had a chance to try the buffet there Karen G??
> We own at the grandview, love it and will be back in April


Oh, yes!  We go there often now. Lunch seems to be the best deal for us--it's just $12.99 if you sign up for a free players card. That saves $2. The food is fresh, delicious, and the variety is astounding. There is complementary beer and wine, lattes & cappucinos w/dessert, and just about every kind of food you can think of.

The M Resort is really nice, too. There's a bar on the top floor that has an outdoor seating area with a phenomenal view of the Strip and whole valley.

Just wanted to update this post:  The M has made a change to their buffet schedule.  The regular lunch that I mentioned above is available only on Monday through Thursday.  On Friday through Sunday it's an all-day/evening seafood buffet and the price is considerably higher:  $29.99. 

Another update:  We were over there tonight with some friends & asked about the lunch buffet. They no longer give you a $2 discount with a players card so the price is $14.99--still worth it, IMHO.


----------



## MollyBuzz (Jan 27, 2010)

Aaron Kristen said:


> wondering if you had a chance to try the buffet there Karen G??
> We own at the grandview, love it and will be back in April



Aaron, so you like the Grandview? Have you traded using RCI? We are considering buying there (resale) and wonder how current owners are doing..I see you're Prairie Canadian, we're from Edmonton..

are all weeks really "red weeks" like thay say?


----------



## MollyBuzz (Jan 27, 2010)

Aaron Kristen said:


> wondering if you had a chance to try the buffet there Karen G??
> We own at the grandview, love it and will be back in April



If I should start a new thread for this one, please let me know!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 27, 2010)

MollyBuzz said:


> Aaron, so you like the Grandview? Have you traded using RCI? We are considering buying there (resale) and wonder how current owners are doing..I see you're Prairie Canadian, we're from Edmonton..
> 
> are all weeks really "red weeks" like thay say?


It will be interesting to hear from Grandview owners as to the trading power they've gotten. There are so many nice timeshares in Las Vegas that there is usually availability somewhere most any time of year. It probably wouldn't have the trading power of some other popular destination that had fewer units available, such as a summer beach week or winter ski-in ski-out week. 

But, if you are buying this one to use yourself and you're getting a bargain price, it might be a good thing. The Grandview is very nice--it's next to South Point, which is a popular casino with a lot to offer. It is several miles south of the main part of the Strip, which can be a good or bad thing, depending on one's perspective.  



MollyBuzz said:


> If I should start a new thread for this one, please let me know!


 I think this thread is fine.


----------



## JamminJoe (Jan 27, 2010)

*Grandview at Las Vegas owner*

Hello, I own a 1-bedroom at Grandview and have stayed there 4-5 times already. FYI, I bought resale about 3-years ago for approx $1600.00, I am sure there are better deals out there now. For me, the rooms are spacious and comfortable with everything you need and then some, the location is away from the Strip which for me is nice as I like to get away from the Strip action and do not want to be in it for every day, all day. They sent a vote recently to be able to utilize the room when the sales people leave the property for good to possibly put a little resturaunt or gift store or any appropriatly zoned use for the space. I have no regrets, have traded mine into Disney Vacation Club, that is my only trade as I love Las Vegas. Enjoy!


----------



## hajjah (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry, this is a little off topic, but I didn't want to start a new thread.  We're going to the Grandview in 2 1/2 weeks.  Should we request the newest building as an RCI exchanger?  How is the parking?  I recall reading that there is a parking garage for the newer buildings.  I also like to stay on the top floor so there is no one walking above us.  Do you think this is doable?  How is the weather during mid February so we'll know how to pack?

We have a two bedroom unit that sleeps 8.  Will this be a problem since I'm traveling with 3 teens?  Are all two bedroom units a lockout?  Is there a way to keep the doors open to both units without someone looking in from the hallway?


----------



## JamminJoe (Jan 28, 2010)

The newest buildings are always preferable, if they have top floor they will give it to you, O have not ever heard anybody above me walking but do hear the people next door. You can try to request ahead of time but not sure they are so good at adhering to that, best bet is to get there and make the request at that time and if available they will give it to you but still call ahead of time, perhaps they are better at holding the requests??
Parking every time I have been there is a chore, hopefully they did build a garage they could use it. I have at times had to park in the chek-in parking lot overnight bcause there were no remaining spots. All units are lock-off and you can keep the connecting doors open without any problems as there is a main door befor entering the 2-lock-off doors. I hope this clarifies all your questions, have a great time.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 28, 2010)

I appreciate your help.  Thanks so much.


----------



## stratusnj75 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stayed at the Grandview 2 years ago during Presidents weekend.  Was very happy with the resort.  All 2 bedrooms are lockout to my knowledge.  You are basically getting two 1 bdr with a shared vestibule area.

Weather that time of year during our trip was quite nice.  mid to upper 70's in the day and cool at night.  So we were in shorts during the day and had a sweatshirt at night.  

Devin


----------



## hajjah (Jan 31, 2010)

Update:  I emailed the resort yesterday and received a response.  I requested a top floor in one of the newer non-smoking buildings.  One of the teens traveling with me has severe asthma.  Hopefully we'll get a unit to our liking.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Jan 31, 2010)

Karen G said:


> It will be interesting to hear from Grandview owners as to the trading power they've gotten. There are so many nice timeshares in Las Vegas that there is usually availability somewhere most any time of year. It probably wouldn't have the trading power of some other popular destination that had fewer units available, such as a summer beach week or winter ski-in ski-out week.
> 
> But, if you are buying this one to use yourself and you're getting a bargain price, it might be a good thing. The Grandview is very nice--it's next to South Point, which is a popular casino with a lot to offer. It is several miles south of the main part of the Strip, which can be a good or bad thing, depending on one's perspective.
> 
> I think this thread is fine.



Ok first off, we purchased from the developer. Yes, we got screwed over, but such is life. If there weren't others purchasing from the developer, those leaches along the strip heckling you with "free"stuff" woudln't have jobs. So think of it as a stimulus!
We purchased there 4 years ago. 2bdrm, with the 4 bonus weeks.
So far our trades have been what we have been looking for. Couple weeks in BC, couple weeks in Arizona, 3 weeks in Hawaii, and have gone back to the grandview now for 5 weeks total.
We are unique in that with work, i have April and most of may off, every year, so can plan ahead. We are also able to utilize the bonus weeks with last call. so for us, has been good.
The resort itself, we really like. Newer, clean, and south on the strip. The shouth point next door is great, and also has a shuttle to Mandalay Bay if you are wanting to get your booze on and not drive. DO GET a rental car if you want to really enjoy vegas. Go to primm, hoover, bass pro, etc. lots to do and see other than the usual suspects on the strip.
hope that gives some help.
thanks 
a


----------



## MollyBuzz (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, everyone! Much appreciated!


----------



## CharlesS (Feb 4, 2010)

*No developer sales = No Resorts*



Aaron Kristen said:


> If there weren't others purchasing from the developer


Or, if there weren't others purchasing from the developer, there would be no resorts.

Charles


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 5, 2010)

CharlesS said:


> Or, if there weren't others purchasing from the developer, there would be no resorts.
> 
> Charles



true enough.
Just is a hard pill tp swallow knowing what we COULD have saved, if I had found TUG before the purchase. However, we do have our health, home, family and a job. So all is not lost.
I'm a half full kinda guy, and more people should think that way!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 5, 2010)

CharlesS said:


> Or, if there weren't others purchasing from the developer, there would be no resorts.


When we urge people to buy resale, we are in no way criticizing people who have bought from the developer.  Many Tuggers, myself included, have bought from a developer because we didn't know about TUG or the resale market or because the purchase made sense at the time.

While it's true that if there were no original developer purchasers, there would be no resale market, it seems to me that there could be a more consumer-friendly way to sell timeshares than the current model where prospects have to be lured into the sales office with gifts and then held hostage for hours with all kinds of lies and misrepresentations about the value of the timeshare.


----------



## KTaylor (Feb 5, 2010)

hajjah said:


> Should we request the newest building as an RCI exchanger?  How is the parking?  I recall reading that there is a parking garage for the newer buildings.  I also like to stay on the top floor so there is no one walking above us.



Check-in day determines which building at the Grandview.  

KT


----------



## hajjah (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, thanks for the update.  Which of the newer buildings have a Saturday check in, and is also *non-smoking*?  BTW, where do we shop for groceries?  Is there a Walmart nearby?  We will be there this month.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2010)

hajjah said:


> BTW, where do we shop for groceries?  Is there a Walmart nearby?  We will be there this month.


There is a Walmart Neighborhood Market that is just a grocery store just a few blocks to the east on Silverado Ranch. Here's the address: 490 East Silverado Ranch Boulevard, Las Vegas, NV‎ - (702) 263-7550  You can go a few more blocks east on the same street and find a Smith's which is the same as Kroger. The address is 9750 South Maryland Parkway, Las Vegas, NV‎ - (702) 617-1070‎. S. Maryland Parkway is a cross street on Silverado Ranch.

There is also a Whole Foods store north of the Grandview on Las Vegas Blvd. at this address:  6689 Las Vegas Boulevard South
Las Vegas, NV 89119
(702) 425-8607

Do a mapquest for each one so you'll know exactly where they are.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 6, 2010)

Will do.  Thanks so much.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 7, 2010)

Someone already asked this question in this thread but I did not see it answered.  

Does the check in day indicate which building you will be assigned to?  We checkin on a Sunday last week of April.


----------



## JamminJoe (Feb 8, 2010)

*Groceries*

If you head North toward The Strip (about 1-mile) down on your right there is a Discount Grocery store, you can't miss it, I do my shopping there, its close and priced right. I can't recall the name but it stands out as you drive toward the Strip.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 8, 2010)

JamminJoe said:


> Discount Grocery . . . I can't recall the name


It's called Food 4 Less.  I don't like it as much as the other stores I've recommended, but it is close to the Grandview.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks.  I think that we'll stick with Smith's.  I've already programmed the address in my GPS.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 8, 2010)

hajjah said:


> How is the weather during mid February so we'll know how to pack?


This past weekend we've had a lot of rain, which is very unusual. In looking at the weather forecast for the next ten days, it is supposed to get better by the middle of the week. But, the forecast highs are just in the low to mid-60's. Swimming wouldn't appeal to me, but it should be sunny to partly sunny so very pleasant for walking around outside. Bring a light jacket or sweater for evenings.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 8, 2010)

You'll pass the Walmart Neighborhood Store on your way to Smith's.  It'll be on the left hand side of the street just across Bermuda.  Its not a full blown Walmart, just food, service deli, health and beauty aids, and photo, much the same as a regular grocery store, with one difference...prices are much lower, sometimes as much as $1. per item.  I find their meat acceptable, and their vegetables are quite good as well.  There is a Walgreen's on the right just before you get to Walmart.

If you go to Smith's, if you need a drugstore, there is a CVS across Silverado Ranch at Maryland.  Also an Albertson's on another corner there.

Fern



hajjah said:


> Thanks.  I think that we'll stick with Smith's.  I've already programmed the address in my GPS.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  We're heading to the Grandview on Saturday.  I hope the weather is better there than it was for us during Xmas in Orlando.  It was so cold, but we did have one great day the day before we left.  It was around 70.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I don't think it will be 70º.  They say it may warm up this weekend, and that means 62º or so.  But that's good for this time of year.  Not only will you see people in sweaters, sweat jackets, etc., you will see men wearing shorts (they do all year around).

Fern



hajjah said:


> Thanks everyone.  We're heading to the Grandview on Saturday.  I hope the weather is better there than it was for us during Xmas in Orlando.  It was so cold, but we did have one great day the day before we left.  It was around 70.


----------



## happybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

I see it's going to be 70 this week and the following week when we will be there, it's getting cold.  57   darn!!! 
Better then our 20's and snow, but was hoping it be warmer


----------



## hajjah (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm with you on this.  As for now, our airline has canceled flights for today due to the pending snow.  That tells me that everything may change by tomorrow morning.  I've already checked in online, but we have to play this by ear.  Hopefully, we will get to Las Vegas either tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 12, 2010)

hajjah said:


> As for now, our airline has canceled flights for today due to the pending snow.


 Bummer! Our sunny weather has returned and it looks like it's going to be a great week, especially after the "Seattle" weather we had last weekend. Hope you can get here as soon as possible.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 12, 2010)

We've checked in online, but it's still snowing here.  I'll have to monitor this in the early morning before heading to the airport.  If our flight is canceled or delayed, I will call the resort to advise them of our status.  I think many flights have been canceled in different parts of the country.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 14, 2010)

We finally made it to Vegas after our flight was delayed a few hours yesterday.  The weather here is great so far.  It's in the 60's, which we will take any day to be away from the cold and snow.  We were assigned to the Daisy building.  The unit is pretty nice, but the walls are too thin.  I can hear my neighbors coughing.  Also, the plumbling leaves a lot to be desired.  I can hear the water running upstairs in the tub or shower daily.  This should have been an issue of concern when the newer buildings were being built.  The noise is very disturbing.  Other than that, so far so good.

Oh, I forgot to thank you again for advising me of Smith's Grocery.  It is linked to Krogers.  I am able to use my Krogers discount card here while on vacation earning points for ten cents off per gallon of gas at home.  I shop at Krogers mainly for this advantage.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 14, 2010)

hajjah said:


> We finally made it to Vegas after our flight was delayed a few hours yesterday.  The weather here is great so far.


Glad you made it. Yes, the weather is delightful today--totally opposite of what it was last week. Glad you can enjoy it.


----------



## happybaby (Feb 15, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Glad you made it. Yes, the weather is delightful today--totally opposite of what it was last week. Glad you can enjoy it.



And what about next week?   Looks cool and rain?   It's been changing everyday tho.   STill 60 is better then what we have now in W PA.  Feels like 5 and another 4 to 6 inches of snow possible.

Just so we don't get feet of snow and delays.  We fly out Saturday and the girls the following Tuesday.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 15, 2010)

happybaby said:


> And what about next week?


Oh, rats! Yes, it does show a 60% chance of rain a week from tomorrow. The weekend looks okay for now.  It's quite pleasant with temperatures in the 60's. I hope most of the week will be good for you.  Whatever it is, it will surely be better than snow!


----------



## happybaby (Feb 15, 2010)

Of course it depends on which site you go to.  They a re all different and change each day.  If it rains, I don't think Vegas is a complete wash out ...may rain and clear.

Besides so much inside stuff to see and do with gr.d when she arrives!!!

We will be ready for a break from the casinos and gambling.

Not to get off track, but someone in our area told us that Red Rock Casino on Tuesdays gives you 80.00 to play with???  But that would be another car rental day.  We are only renting a car 1 day to go to Valley of Fire, Hoover Dam, Choc. Factory and Red Rock Canyon after the girls arrive.

They get in noon on Tuesday so too late to do the loop!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 15, 2010)

happybaby said:


> We are only renting a car 1 day to go to Valley of Fire, Hoover Dam, Choc. Factory and Red Rock Canyon after the girls arrive.
> 
> They get in noon on Tuesday so too late to do the loop!


That is a lot of stuff to see in one day. You might want to consider getting the car for more than one day. Are you also staying at the Grandview? If so, I think you'd enjoy your stay more if you had a rental car.

We took friends out to Red Rock yesterday. They didn't have time to do any hiking so we didn't go into the park. We just drove the road that goes by Red Rock from the turn off  from Blue Diamond Rd. to Charleston to Summerlin Pkwy/US95.  The scenery was spectacular and they enjoyed what they saw. From our house in Henderson back to the Fashion Show Mall where they wanted to be dropped off, it was about an hour and a half. We could have made it faster but we drove on LV Blvd. from Fremont St. to the mall and that took some time.


----------



## happybaby (Feb 15, 2010)

No we wont be at Grandview.  We will be at the Wyndham Grand Desert.  We couldve exchanged into Grandview, but too far from the strip for us.  We plan on walking to the casinos, or else maybe take a bus back.  The only time we will take the bus is to go to Circus Circus which is a hike, and probably Mandalay Bay and Vegas Sign.

They will only be there from Tuesday noon til we leave on Saturday. (messed up by not taking red eye home, but then have to get girl rested for school)

Figure Tues, Wed and Friday , good 10 hour days or more, we can see most of Vegas.  For the loop, we are not planning on any hiking...Go to VoF and see the highlights, take pics (girl at Vof F said to omit the museum). head to Hoover Dam maybe just for pics (no tours) spend time at the Choc. Factory:ignore:  and go on to Red Rock.l  Or Red rock first, then Choc. Factory.

Play it by ear and do what we can do!!!!


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 15, 2010)

If you are going to Circus Circus with the girls, stop at Viva McDonald's next to Slots of Fun.  Its unlike any other Mickey D's.  I guarantee the girls will like it, adults, too.  It has lounge areas, a bar area (but no booze), etc., much like an adult lounge, and there are videos of various things on monitors.

Fern


----------



## happybaby (Feb 15, 2010)

hoping to do Circus Circus on Friday so grd has something to do (as tho not enough after game works.

Thanks for the info on Mickey D's.  The girls are in the 30 age and little on is 8, but I'm sure we will all enjoy


----------



## hajjah (Feb 15, 2010)

Fern:  Thanks for the information about Cirus Circus.  We have 3 teens with us so we can check this out.  Oh, and as for the Grandview, I must say that I totally dislike hearing the bath tub running over head!  What were they thinking during the construction?  This morning the neighbors began running the water at 8 AM!  What?  I'm on vacation.  I certainly don't want to hear the jacuzzi or tub at 8:00.  Then, we heard it again.  It is so loud.  The walls here are very thin as well.  We can hear the neighbors coughing.  Oh well, what can we do?  At least we're not snowed in anywhere.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 15, 2010)

There is a whole group of inexpensive chain restaurants, fast food, etc. at Las Vegas Blvd near Warm Springs (towards Mandalay Bay from you).  In front of the Outlet Mall.

My sister's favorite there is Raising Cane's.  If your kids like Chicken Fingers, this is the place.  All they serve is chicken fingers, Texas Toast, french fries, cole slaw and beverages.  The only sauce is their own, which is wonderful.  You can get a Caniac combo, which is 6 good sized fingers, fries, toast, cole slaw and a 32 ounce drink for about $7-8.  It is enough for two easily.  You can get other smaller versions, too, or order that and just extra chicken and another drink and share.  The food is really good and made to order.

Fern


----------



## hajjah (Feb 16, 2010)

Fern, thanks again for the update.  I'll find out if the girls want to check it out today or tomorrow.  We're heading to Circus Circus if I can get these teens out of the unit.  I know jet lag can kick in coming from the east coast, but that was Saturday.  I figured that they would be ready to be up and running by now.  You would think that I'd be the one sitting around in the unit.


----------



## happybaby (Feb 17, 2010)

Weather changed again!!!! Some days high 60's!  GR.d. will be in the pool at 50 degrees at night!  What will be , will be!   AS OP said beats our snow. 

 We are leaving Saturday, get our gambling in, do Freemont, eat, gamble, eat more, gamble more and wait for the girls to arrive.   Then sightsee all the casinos and VoF etc.

GRd. will be amazed as so will we.


----------



## MollyBuzz (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm curious to hear if the "thin walls" are as much of an issue for you as I have read elsewhere? As bad as they say to hear the neighbors, or not an issue? Somewhere in between?


----------



## hajjah (Feb 17, 2010)

Let me just say that noise can be an issue depending on where you are located.  I can't stand hearing the jacuzzi/tub running over my head.  Last night the neighbors ran the tub at 10:30 PM.  I was livid.  I think there is a child upstairs so the tub has been running daily.  I did not call security.  What can they do?  

BTW, this place has been like a mad house with timeshare promotions.  We are seeing folk coming in daily while we are in the computer room.  The promotions are non stop, well into the evening.  I think these units are going from about $13,000 for a one bedroom and $25,000 for the lockout.  Are they insane!


----------



## MollyBuzz (Feb 17, 2010)

We went on a presentation (which inadvertantly led me to finding TUG after we got back to our hotel..needless to say, we didn't buy!)  They started us off at $40,000 for a 2 br, dropped to $20,000 for the 2..then tried 1 br eoy for $9999..then we were shown the door when we said no..then the last ditch effort before giving us our show tix was a 1 br, every 3rd year, for $5999.  There were so many people at the presentation, and so many salespeople! Unreal! TGFT! Thank God For TUG!




hajjah said:


> BTW, this place has been like a mad house with timeshare promotions.  We are seeing folk coming in daily while we are in the computer room.  The promotions are non stop, well into the evening.  I think these units are going from about $13,000 for a one bedroom and $25,000 for the lockout.  Are they insane!


----------



## hajjah (Feb 17, 2010)

I was offered to attend a promotion upon my arrival last Saturday.  I told them emphatically, NO!  I did the tour back in 2007 and I must say that the 90 minute presentation was not worth my time for the free tickets.  I cannot remember what show we went to see, but it wasn't spectacular.  It was a waste.  I chose not to listen to the hooplah this time.  They have so many salesreps here showing this place all day.  My teens were downstairs yesterday and when they returned from the pool around 11 PM, they informed me of the breakfast being held today where $100.00 and free tickets would be given.  I kindly let the teens know that I've been to hundreds of promotions and have decided that they are not worth my valuable vacation time.  I also did not remember how much they were asking for these units.  We're in the Daisy building.  The new amenities are nice, but certainly not worth any $25,000.  I saw a unit for this resort on Ebay the other day for about $900.00.  That's enough to pay for a unit. (JMHO)


----------



## bluetas77 (Feb 18, 2010)

*grandview reviews*

Glad to hear Grandview is getting good reviews.  We finally decided to take the plunge and buy a resale there after going to a sales pitch last month (we actually bought and rescinded the next day-looking back I can't believe we almost bought through the developer-their sales people really know what to say/do).  We picked up a 49 000 points annual, 1 bdrm, deeded wk. 29 off ebay for $700 plus closing costs.  MF's are $380 right now.  Hopefully we got an okay deal for our first purchase.  We thought we'd give it a couple of years to see if timesharing is worth it, or not.


----------

